# Mother Of Pearl!



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi! I've never posted in this thread lmao. So I went to Disney with 2 of my friends and my brother. Who is a homosexual, so we end up looking like boyfriend and girlfriend because we're really close and now(years later) just enjoy one another's company. I'm 15 and he's 21, but lemme' tell you Jesus Christ this boy looks 17 or 18 lol. Anyways, we went to Walt Disney World in FL (Where we live) on Tuesday. When we were there we stopped at Japan and ate lunch, went downstairs looked at stuff, and they had the place where you buy an oyster and they shuck it to see what kind of pearl you get. So he bought one for me and one for my mom(hoping he'd get a pink for her). I had been eyeing an oyster for a long time. When he told me he bought the ticket we picked our oysters, I wanted him to shuck his first. She did, and he got a Green Pearl! A 7mm Green Pearl. I was nervous because I don't like White Pearls(Although the last one I got WAS a 7 3/4mm BIG lol). So she shucked mine, and I ended up with a Rare Blue Pearl 6 3/4mm! WOOOO! So that was fun. I had it mounted on a ring. Maybe I'll set pictures up of it lol. So that's my fun story here! 

BTW, Anyone interested in a 7 3/4 mm White pearl? I'm not going to use it. PM me if you're interested? ^_^ I use PayPal! lol. Bye Bye!

-Callie.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha yeah, whats shucking??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Shucking, Well if you dont slip up when saying it is opening a shell to pull the pearl and or meat from the shell.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oooooh ok! i get it now, thanks


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah. I eat oysters. I feel bad for the guys sometimes because I.... I'm sorry I'm about to say this but I think they're cute sometimes. Lol. I have to be careful with it, I can't spray perfume with it on, I can't wash dishes with it on. I REALLY want an Opal, that will be my next goal lol.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Like fish_doc said, Be careful when saying it lmao.


----------

